# bròcoli / bròquil



## Áskera

Hola a tothom!

Tinc un dubte referent a aquestes dues paraules.

Vaig trametre aquesta foto a varis parlants natius (_Brassica oleracea italica_, verdura famosíssima que en anglès s’anomenaria “broccoli”) i les respostes van ser que es diu “bròquil”.

Endemés, a _diccionaris.cat_ els resultats de les traduccions, tant en castellà com en anglès i en francès, són “bròquil”.

Així i tot, vaig trobar aquesta foto! 
A part de que a Viquipèdia veig que això és bròcoli i això és bròquil (sembla una coliflor però verda) Aquest article diu: “I es que, atenció, el bròquil i el bròcoli no són el mateix!”.

Llavors, estic confós. :/ Com es diu aquesta verdura en català de debò? xD

Gràcies per endavant!


----------



## Circunflejo

Ja veurem allò que diuen el parlants natius de català però crec que tú mateix ho has explicat molt bé. Bròcoli, malgrat que sigui un neologisme (o això crec), es com s'ha de dir en català. Per a més informació: Es diu bròcoli o bròquil? | TERMCAT.


----------



## Doraemon-

Per a mi el bròcoli és una varietat de bròquil (el bròquil italià).
Això explica que segons el context apareixi de diferents formes, com a quasi-sinònim si parlem d'aquesta varietat (perquè se li pot dir de les dues maneres), o com a conceptes diferents si estem comparant o parlant específicament de varietats (diem el genèric "bròquil" al típic d'aquí, i l'específic "bròcoli" a la varietat italiana).
És el mateix que podria passar per exemple entre els pebrots i els xilis. Un xili és un pebrot, però un pebrot no sol ser un xili.


----------



## tenienteramires

En el meu parlar diem "bròcul" (una variant de la paraula "bròquil") al verd i "col" al blanc.


----------



## Penyafort

És evident que, a més de les diferències, una forma és la més nostrada. No és el mateix dir _S'ha acabat el bròquil!_ que _S'ha acabat el bròcoli! _


----------



## chics

Doraemon- said:


> Per a mi el bròcoli és una varietat de bròquil (el bròquil italià).
> Això explica que segons el context apareixi de diferents formes, com a quasi-sinònim si parlem d'aquesta varietat (perquè se li pot dir de les dues maneres), o com a conceptes diferents si estem comparant o parlant específicament de varietats (diem el genèric "bròquil" al típic d'aquí, i l'específic "bròcoli" a la varietat italiana).
> És el mateix que podria passar per exemple entre els pebrots i els xilis. Un xili és un pebrot, però un pebrot no sol ser un xili.





tenienteramires said:


> En el meu parlar diem "bròcul" (una variant de la paraula "bròquil") al verd i "col" al blanc.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> el bròcoli!


Em sona un xic estrany perquè en italià es diria _broccolo_ en singular i _broccoli _en plural.


----------



## Penyafort

Olaszinhok said:


> Em sona un xic estrany perquè en italià es diria _broccolo_ en singular i _broccoli _en plural.



Quan saps italià, sona ben estrany, i tant. Però què hi farem, n'hi ha un grapadet d'italianismes que són entesos com a singulars en català: _espagueti, nyoqui, saltimbanqui, putxinel·li... _Aquestes paraules, per a nosaltres, necessiten una essa per a fer el plural: _espaguetis, nyoquis, saltimbanquis... _


----------

